# Anyone work with kydex?



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

To many good knives on the market today are paired with a sorry excuse for a sheath. So I figured instead of paying $40 to $200 dollars extra on a better sheath for each knife I have. I could learn to make my own the way I like them made. It seems that kydex is the best way to do that for my purposes. So I was just wondering how many people have worked with kydex? And if you have would you mind answering a few questions like "Where is a good place to buy kydex sheets?"..."What are good rivets to use on my sheath?"..."How did you make your kydex press?"... Or if you have any tips or pointers that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't gotten started yet but I was studying it a bit ago. I found several good videos on Youtube.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A couple of interesting threads popped up in a search:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f84/knife-sheaths-9615/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f84/kydex-source-15584/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f84/kydex-source-15584/


----------



## Catshooter (Nov 7, 2011)

Gearhead,

I have.

I Googled a place to buy it. There are many types, colors and thicknesses. The most economical is a four foot by eight foot sheet. That's what I bought.

I used no presses. A press, in my mind would only be for mass production. I just used a heat gun and my fingers to form the plastic around the thing I was making a sheath/holster for. I've made several holsters.

When you have a large sheet to work from making a mistake and starting over is not a big deal. If you want you can use some thick paper for a template and then copy that in Kydex.

The Kydex glues well with both super glue and JB Weld.

Pulling a razor knife backwards across the edge is the best way to deburr where you've cut it.

I use 240 or 320 grit to smooth the edges.

Go for it. After all, what could go wrong? 


Cat


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

Knifekits.com is where I got mine from I used #6-9 eyelets that will give you enough room for some Chicago screws to use tec lock, moll locks, belt loops, everything. I've made a holster for a 1911 colt, beretta 92fs, a few different sheaths for my mora classic knives, my all my kabars. All together my set up costed me about 60-80 bucks but that's because I didn't have a toaster oven I bought a cheap one and it's worked wonders I use 
.08 thick kydex and it gets flexible as hell my press I made at Home Depot I bought a 8"x1"x10' piece of Pine and a damn door hinge and a few c-claps! I bought the heat foam from the same website and my first sheath came out like shit not going to lie but you can reheat the thing a few more times before you get a shine on the sheath and that will reflect a lil bit of light so watch out for over heating if your trying to go for a stealthy look! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## pakrat (Oct 19, 2014)

eBay and Amazon have a lot of that stuff. Pick up a toaster oven at your local Goodwill. I second YouTube for learning how to make a press.




Rob

"Let's roll."

ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

LincTex said:


> A couple of interesting threads popped up in a search:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f84/knife-sheaths-9615/
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links, it was seriously a question I was just getting ready to ask. There are some GREAT deals on this stuff if you look around. Might give it a try.


----------

